# 65 GTO Bumper rechrome options



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

65 GTO Convertible

I'm ready to move forward with either rechroming my original bumpers or getting aftermarket replacements. The car is a driver quality resto not a show car, I've done all the work myself including paint and body, so bottom line it is far from perfect....

Given the condition of my cores it will be 2-2.5 x the $$$ to straighten and rechrome them. Are the aftermarket replacement bumpers decent quality? I usually order from OPGI / Restoparts. Have any of you used the repro bumpers and can comment good or bad experiences with them? Additionally anyone who has had theirs rechromed can you recommend a rechromer ? I'm getting ballpark estimates of $800-1200 each end for rechroming vs $800 or so for a pair of repro bumpers.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ames has the best repo bumpers from what I've read. 

I only buy from OPGI if no one else has the part. And thats been about three or four times in the last eight years.

I had my rear bumper chromed at Verns in Gardena CA. One of the few old school chrome shops left in California. Expensive ($650) but the quality is superb. 






Vernes Chrome Plating | Gardena, California 90249 (near Los Angeles) | (323) 754-4126


Contact info for Vernes Chrome Plating, located in Gardena, Calfornia (Los Angeles area).



www.verneschromeplating.com


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

The Auto Metal Direct's rear bumper is excellent for the money. It is an excusive product for them. Their front bumper was made from the pattern of the same repro bumper that most everyone else sells except it went through their own chrome shop. I've not seen one personally but I would say it was excellent for your purpose. www.autometaldirect.com


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

O52 said:


> Ames has the best repo bumpers from what I've read.
> 
> I only buy from OPGI if no one else has the part. And thats been about three or four times in the last eight years.
> 
> ...


$650 for a quality rechrome is a great price. I was quoted $1200 per bumper for my 65 Goat from a company in Pennsylvania. My original bumpers are straight with no dents, but the chrome is peeling.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Just to close this loop I did end up getting the auto metal direct bumpers. For a driver quality restoration they seem to be a good option , chrome and polish is nice , metal thickness is certainly less heavy than OEM. I hope to finally mount them this weekend.

when I looked at Ames they had some notes in their listing about metal finish not being that nice “ chrome plating fair-good with fair core polishing”. While I appreciate their honesty it scared me off, and the parts I got seem of higher quality .


----------

